# Mystery Plant



## adamlafrance (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the forum and also aquatic plants in general. Right now I'm stocked with some Anubis, lobelia cardinalis, moneywort, and this mystery plant that I haven't been able to ID since probably late October early November. Hoping you can help me out, I'm sure this isn't the last time you'll be hearing from me! 

C:\Users\adam\Downloads\IMG_1260.JPG


----------



## adamlafrance (Mar 5, 2015)

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38003&d=1417295792

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38003&d=1417295792


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Links don't work. You can upload them here.


----------



## adamlafrance (Mar 5, 2015)

Third times the charm I suppose! lol


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Cryptocoryne wendtii_, I think.


----------



## adamlafrance (Mar 5, 2015)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Cryptocoryne wendtii_, I think.


Awesome, sorry for the bad picture quality. My computer doesn't really seem to want to cooperate this evening


----------



## BBogdan (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep , definitely cryptocoryne wendtii ... I think cryptocoryne wendtii brown


----------

